# learning to live with this at 19 years old...



## emma8192 (Oct 3, 2011)

IBS is such a hard thing to learn to live with.. i tried lots of things to see if i was intolerant to any foods which i wasnt (oh except melted cheese and mushrooms.. random i no) apart from that nothing else made it better but heyhoo u cant just stop living your life because of this. Normally i get up on a morning and from then on its hurrendous within minutes im in the loo and thats pretty much it all day! Iv been making small changes to my meds after a week stay in hospital and after seing my consultant for help as i felt at a loss and was just so down!! sooo now im on 8 immodium a day as i was told you cant overdose onit, if you took loads all it would do is bung you up for ages.. would be pretty amazing for me







so i take 2 on a morning, 2 lunch time, 2 tea time, 2 before bed as late as possible as it takes like 8 hours to get into your system and that helps stop the early morning rush as your bowel comes to life! i was on mebeverine before and that didnt work and now im on buscapan instead 8 a day .. i take 4 on a morning and 4 at night sumtimes 2 more through the day if i feel a spazem coming on.. and take paracetamol through the day to stop the pain as that can get quite bad at times.i stay away from wholemeal produce such as brown bread, weetabix, brown rice and other foods such as things with spices in or things that are rich as in most cases of IBS they can make it a tad worse and aggrivate the bowel more i tend to eat things like white bread, chicken, white rice, rice crispies etc... on a day when i need something a bit more i can normally manage a chicken burger and my homemade chips that i do in the oven so they arent really oily.hopefully soon my stomach and bowel will sort themselves out so i can get sorted again get back to work, start driving again, get my social life going (thats gone very much downhill atm) and actually be able to get out the house and go places with my boyfriend and be 'normal!' i have lost alot of my friends as i cant go out with them, go drinking or clubbing anymore or go on big shopping days etc... even going to there house for a bit is a disaster as my life resolves around toilets atm! at the start of me being really ill a year ago they were there for me .. 6 months on not soo much.. must have got bored as i cant really do anything soo atm my social life is my mum, dad, sister and boyfriend.. oh n the dog hes good company on those days were im by myself... can tell him all my problems and he wnt tell anyone







but all i have to think is i wont always be like this one day i will be back to normal again when things calm down, .... cant wait for that day! and get myself into a new career and get new friends and i will be back on track ive had this for 2 years severly now so if anyone needs advice on IBS or tests they do in hospital (had them all trust me!) or a chit chat message me or something and i will reply








xxxxxxxxxxemma


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please see the "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, which may minimize some of your problems. IBS episodes are often triggered by an acidity stomach and the baking soda neutralizes or blankets the acid. Anyway, it works for me. I just wished someone had shared some of these helpful hints with me when I was your age. If this helps, please let me know. Best of luck.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------

